# i want some oscars...



## kaden (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all *** been wanting to get some oscars but i dont know alot about them {been reading alot tho} and i want to know if putting 3 oscars in it would be ok...i know you all are going to say thats way to small but im going off my highschool teachers that is shorter than a 55 but is thicker with only gravel as entertainment and he houses 2 albino tigers wich eat like crazy and love to bite your finger if its stuck in the tank,any and all comments are welcome


----------



## kaden (Jul 19, 2008)

lol i dident put a tank size in my post  ... its a 55


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

A 55 gal. is considered the minimum tank size for 1 oscar...that's it.
Check this out: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=120976
BV


----------



## SYcichlid (Jul 14, 2005)

A 55g is WAY TOO SMALL to house 3 Oscars. If you really want to get an Oscar just get one for right now untill you can upgrade to a much larger tank. You are going to need atleast a 180g
to house 3 Os.

What type of filtration do you currently have for the tank? As you have probaly already read you need good filtration on an O tank due to they are really messy bio wise.


----------



## kaden (Jul 19, 2008)

my filter pumps 330 gallons per houre threw it... in my aquarium i have sand so the o's waste wont get trapped in my substrate and the reason i want 3 oscars is because i would like as many fish in the tank as possible in my tank {is it possible to have an o and several diffrent large fish like convict's,jack dempsys, or a comination of several diffrent species}


----------



## SYcichlid (Jul 14, 2005)

To answer your last question....As BV said a 55g is enough for 1 Oscar and thats it. Nothing else in the tank but 1 O..


----------



## kaden (Jul 19, 2008)

why cant there be any other fish in the tank... is it aggression,space,filtration or something else {i figured if they grew up together then they would be best buds} and why are my teachers o's doing great :-?


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

There will be barely enough space for for 1 full grown oscar to turn around. You'd have to do several water changes a week to keep the water parameters safe. Aggression could be a problem as they will try to claim territory. Your teachers may have paired or both be females. How big are the teachers O's? Growing up together is no garuntee. When they mature they may change their attitude towards each other, though growing up together does help the odds a little. I wouldn't even keep one O in a 55, sure it can be done but would you be happy living in a closet you could barely move in? Sure you could live but...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

BUY THE TANK! THEN the FISH

Simply because life's what happens when you're making other plans!!


----------

